# Best racing bodies



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

Which stock bodies have you guys found to work best for each of the major chassis and why?

For Tjets, my favorite was always the 68 Cougar. It seemed to be well balanced. The Cheetah and Hot Rod coupe/roadster were good too. Low rear end overhang.

For AFX, I liked the early 70s Camaro. Again, well balanced. 

The Turbo Vette was may favorite for Tyco. Fits narrow chassis, fairly light and low COG.


We used to run some races were to objective was to wreck your opponent. The Tjet Willys gasser's rear made a great jump ramp for any car that fish tailed into his lane. 

The UOP Shadow was like a plow, clearing most anything in its path.

Lets hear your experiences!


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

For me, in Thunderjet, hands down the Lola GT. That was my go to car until the AFX and Tyco Pro chassis came out. For AFX, Ferrari 612 or Datsun 240Z and my favorite stock car to race is the Roadrunner. The Tyco Chaparral 2E, Iso Griffo or Mazda RX7 was always my choice for any Tyco chassis I could squeeze under them. I still have my 2 Lolas that I raced way back when, with one AJ's pan, the other has a LaGanke pan, both with "Tiger-tail" pick ups soldered to the brush springs.

-Paul


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

For our track the Tomy Mega G F1/Indy bodies have been the fastest. That does not make them my fav's though because they are just blurs. The kids like them. But racing them side by side is a little tricky because the front wing will go underneath the rear tire of the car in front of you in some turns.

That being said I like the Stock Car bodies are my favorites. The AW 70's Chevelle is probably go to body for a quick race.

The resin Dirt Late Model bodies I made are great fun to race against each other because the flat sides make them great fun to "lean" on each other. We have went 100 laps several times with all 4 cars within a lap or 2 of each other with no cautions. We used the AW X-Tractions for these races and they seem to be the chassis that is best suited for our track. I do have the AW T-Jets but we really dont race those a whole bunch.


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> For me, in Thunderjet, hands down the Lola GT. That was my go to car until the AFX and Tyco Pro chassis came out. For AFX, Ferrari 612 or Datsun 240Z and my favorite stock car to race is the Roadrunner. The Tyco Chaparral 2E, Iso Griffo or Mazda RX7 was always my choice for any Tyco chassis I could squeeze under them. I still have my 2 Lolas that I raced way back when, with one AJ's pan, the other has a LaGanke pan, both with "Tiger-tail" pick ups soldered to the brush springs.
> 
> -Paul


Paul,
The Lola was a good one. I seem to recall a black one with orange & white stripes. The 240Z was probably one of the best for a pan chassis. 

I don't remember an Iso Griffo Tyco body. That was one of my favorite Matchbox cars as a kid. I saw a real one a few years ago at an antique car museum in Sarasota, FL. Got a kick out of that!

Tiger tails, AJs & LaGanke pans sure bring back memories.

Bill


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

I just ran across a Bauer Iso Griffo with a Tomy AFX SRT chassis under it. It looks pretty darn good. I didn't know they made it.









http://www.ebay.com/itm/Bauer-ISO-G...221395468191?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item338c32bf9f

Here's the Tycopro version. Mine's missing the rear bumper from eons ago. Still haven't found one to replace it.









-Paul


----------



## leonus (Dec 17, 2013)

My rather limited experience has shown the following...

The shorter, wider, and lower a body, the more stable it is in corners. I suppose that this is a CG thing, and probably common knowledge.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Paul a black bauer ISO just went for $105 on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321346604808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Paul a black bauer ISO just went for $105 on ebay
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/321346604808?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2648


Wow! He also has a red one currently listed.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

If you buy a Bauer Iso be extremely careful when you put it on a chassis. They are very brittle. I broke off a side of the body and that was after I knew about the problem.


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Yeah, I had the same brittle issue with a Bauer GT40. I think I sat there a good ten minutes thinking, did I just do that? A little glue and it's a shelf queen. I'm glad AFX came out with a sturdier version.

But that Iso sure looks good.
-Paul


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

t-jet
the mangusta works very well for me. the big front end keeps the pin in the slot.

AFX from pan to SG+
the datsun, vey light


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Anyone know what this is???


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks like my Bauer Lamorghini Muira


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

pshoe64 said:


> Yeah, I had the same brittle issue with a Bauer GT40. I think I sat there a good ten minutes thinking, did I just do that? A little glue and it's a shelf queen. I'm glad AFX came out with a sturdier version.
> 
> But that Iso sure looks good.
> -Paul


Could you imagine being the guy that just won that one for $500 and having that happen?


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Anyone know what this is???


 That looks like a Tom Bowman(BRP) Lambo...i have one in orange.


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*bodys*

on my skinny tire tjet I run a marlin resin body u can lower them down low. you can get them from 9 finger hobbies.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

adj is correct it is a Lambo Miura, Tyco has 3 versions of it. Here is a real one


----------



## drumz (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is my Tom Bowman(BRP) Lambro...AFX/Magnatraction


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

drumz said:


> Here is my Tom Bowman(BRP) Lambro...AFX/Magnatraction


That's cool. Why is your windshield so long though? Is your resin?

Mine is also Magna Traction


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Those Miura bodies look so good. I have a bid currently on an AFX lighted racing Vette. The Tomy Stars & Stripes Vette was one of my favorites from when I was younger.

Anyway I used the DAP blue sticky putty to mount my Late Model bodies and just thought I would try velcro.For whatever reason the cars handle better and post better lap times with the velcro used than the putty any ideas on why this happens?

I thought maybe it is less vibration but there is no difference in sound. I don't know I am kind of stumped on this one.


----------

